# gestational diabetes



## annettebec (Dec 8, 2010)

If a patient has gestational diabetes and is placed on insulin, I would code 64883.  Would I also assign 25001?  Thanks Annette


----------



## preserene (Dec 8, 2010)

Gestational diabetes is not Diabetes mellitus. It occurs only in gestation and it weans its terminology soon after the deilvery/ puerperium.Pregnancy is diabetogenic and it is exacerated in some pregnant mothers due to some/various reasons as the agrevating factors. If it continues/remains after that, then it is categorized into diabetes mellitus. 
So it is a complication of pregnancy(occuring in pregnancy) and it is a condition complicating pregnancy too.
So I believe  the 250.xx series would not apply. V 58.67 also would not apply because the insulin is not used for along term basis and it is used only for glycemic control in pregnancy in that patient.


----------



## annettebec (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

